# MV Hebrides



## double acting (Sep 14, 2008)

Does any one have any information, apart from that which is in the newspapers, on why she went aground ? If it is covered elsewhere on the site , please tell me where


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

double acting said:


> Does any one have any information, apart from that which is in the newspapers, on why she went aground ? If it is covered elsewhere on the site , please tell me where


You will find it here http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=166849


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Sounds like V.P.P. control problem?


----------

